# Rechargeable Watches



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just charging my Navigator watch by Zeon Tech via a mains adapter. I suppose nowadays, most rechargeable watches are via solar or USB. Anyone else have a mains rechargeable watch?

The charge in mine lasts months, and take only a couple of hours to be charged.

Mike


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Havn't got one but MTM make watches that are charged via a mains adapter , as used by Jack Bauer in the US series 24.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Sony Ericsson rechargeable watch which connects to a phone by Bluetooth.

Charges in around 3 hours, I have no idea how long the charge lasts,I lost interest and it's currently (no pun intended) just lying about somewhere.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

dobra said:


> Just charging my Navigator watch by Zeon Tech via a mains adapter. I suppose nowadays, most rechargeable watches are via solar or USB. Anyone else have a mains rechargeable watch?
> 
> The charge in mine lasts months, and take only a couple of hours to be charged.
> 
> Mike


Mike I would like your opinion of the quality of your Zeon and also the timekeeping, as I have one on the way to me so any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning Jon - quite heavy on the wrist, although the bracelet is well made to compensate. The face is electric blue with yellow markers and hands, with three blue lights for checking the time in the dark, and four orange lights for indicating charging. Timekeeping very good, although I haven't timed it that accurately. The stainless case is a high polished finish. In the box is the charger and mains adapter, very well thought out in black velvet. The original price was only Â£150 and a couple of years ago, I contemplated flogging it for Â£80 - but kept it.

Hope that helps.

MIke


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A quckie piccie of doubtful quality..... 










Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Mike.

That looks like the one I have winging its way to me, brand new never worn and cheap,so now I know a fellow member has one I think it will be a keeper.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Devon Tread (the belt driven watch) is a rechargeable watch too. I tried one one in Las Vegas last week just for fun. Enormous watch though at 53.3mm!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Piccie MS ?

Mike


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think my Landeron Accumulator counts ...I don't have a way to test if it will hold a charge, anyway!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> I don't think my Landeron Accumulator counts


Course it would - where do you think the likes of Zeon got the idea from????


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

luddite said:


> I have a Sony Ericsson rechargeable watch which connects to a phone by Bluetooth.
> 
> Charges in around 3 hours, I have no idea how long the charge lasts,I lost interest and it's currently (no pun intended) just lying about somewhere.


Same with my Samsung gear


----------

